

Cookies are Hand Stamps and other metaphors (OSS) - clintandrewhall
http://metaphorical.ly

======
clintandrewhall
This is my simple, open-source attempt to catalogue "geek-speek" as easy-to-
understand metaphors. It's a companion site to my TEDx talk last month.
Submissions are welcomed, as is critique!

